
USCYBERCOM has released GENADMIN 16-0073 [pdf] - e-sushi
https://www.cybercom.mil/J3/orders/Gen%20Admin/16-0073.pdf
======
AnimalMuppet
Huh. I got a warning from Firefox that the site was configured insecurely.
Invalid security certificate.

------
cwkoss
403 Forbidden and invalid cert. What is it?

